# big enough for 2 RV's :)



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

getting closer to completion


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking good i really like the size of it:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Well it stopped raining I see. Now if the daylight hours would quit getting shorter. 

Looks good so far Topdj! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How long untill the roof is on? It is getting to be the rainy season there isn't it? NY if I read right...?:truth:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking work DJ! I like the extra tall garage door openings. Will make a nice tractor & equipment building as well!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I meant to ask you how much concrete it took to pour the slab? That is going to be a real nice garage! :thumbsup:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

16yds


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Good looken work Brian BUT ????????*

:furious: :furious:  
Brian looks like you have been really working hard, but I would rather see your help.  You know the other two ( 2 ) GOOD LOOKING helpers you told me about that help you on the BOAT and you get to work with on week end's .
What size is that set up Brian? You are gonna have to build one more for the Boat, or just send the boat this way , I'll keep it for you.
cruisin :tractorsm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what are the square cutouts at the base of the doors for? 

looks good..


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*CUT OUTS*

Hi John. Brian is gonna drive his small tractor in and out of them. Then one day he is gonna get one of them BIG tractors and just park it inside then.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

no big tractor  BIGGER BOAT!,, there is no holes at the base that me taken a picture before I put up the rest of the wood sheathing, notice I dont beleive in chipboard 4 ply 9/16


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*HELP PICTURES ???????*

Thanks Brian for the up date on the work / wood but I am in need of what I asked . 
WHERE IS THE PICTURES OF YOUR TWO ( 2 ) HELPERS ?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

more


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*HARD AT WORK JUST BRIAN*



> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> [
> B]more [/B]


LOOKING GOOD THERE BRIAN. I THINK IT SHOULD BE A LOT BIGGER ON THE LEFT SIDE FOR THAT NEW BOAT YOU ARE GONNA PUT IN THERE AFTER YOU SEND ME THE ONE YOU HAVE NOW  
Brian how big is it gonna be when you are done and what type of roof are you going to put on?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

WTF are you doing up at 6:30am ? 
shingles with a coil nailer I have to say the Framing nailer has been a great help. I have done most of this all by myself
the concrete work and some help setting the trusses is the only help I have had


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *WTF are you doing up at 6:30am ?
> *



oh yeah... Sams an early bird... ive chatted with him at 5:30 am before.. 

garage looks great topdj


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*UP at 6:30*



> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *WTF are you doing up at 6:30am ?
> shingles with a coil nailer I have top say the Framing nailer has been a great help. I have done most of this all by myself
> the concrete work and some help setting the trusses is the only help I h
> ave had *


I get up about 5am almost every morn, do what ever work I need on cb'z scanners etc . Then set and have coffee with the ( WANT TO BE BOSS) Ha Ha see I can say that she is not out here.That is great Brian that you can do all of that yourself saves alot of $$$$$$$.Yeah but there is still one thing you just wont answer!!!!!!   
WHERE IS THE PICTURES OF YOUR TWO HELPERS? I have the pictures you sent when you went to the lake with the boat but for some reason you don't want us all to see just how hard you make them wook.HA HA
No , Jeannie ask me what their names were and I told her I don't think you gave me the names. Jeannie said " BRIANS "BOSS" sure is nice looking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I told here they both look like young girl's . Better hang on to them. How has your DJ stuff been going?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Enough is enough!!!*

ok as one of the moderators at this site.. 
i feel it is my duty to the members and to this very forum to address any problems that may arise... 


this has been brought up in other threads and i was going to let it slide.. but as a moderator in good conscience.. i can no longer let this go...


Where are these 2 hotties that Sam keeps referring to topdj? you holding out on us??
:furious: :furious: 

oh BTW: if they are your daughters or wife or even your mother... i mean no disrespect...


sj

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I wonder if he likes there 4 other friends?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

or Monica and Cecile?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

more


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

somehow they dont look as good all wet


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

how to get out of a shallow area without damaging a prop
yes thats me and they took a picture


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Enough is enough!!!*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ok as one of the moderators at this site..
> i feel it is my duty to the members and to this very forum to address any problems that may arise...
> 
> ...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Sam... you dirty old man you!!! What would jeannie say?? :furious: 


i must admit.. if i had topdj's helpers... id probably get nothing done.. 

Id want to be playing in the water still...


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*DIRTY OLD MAN*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Sam... you dirty old man you!!! What would jeannie say?? :furious:
> 
> 
> ...


Well John I donno Jeannie always tells me " DEAR YOU ARE DOING IT JUST FINE YOU DON'T NEED ANY HELP" Don't you think if BRIAN was a good friend he would tell me and you HOW TO GET GOOD HELP?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its looking big now that the roof is starting to go up. I know you'll like the room you are going to have. You'll have plenty of room for all them helpers


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Brian,
You've probably heard about bikini maids. If you could talk the girls into it, you could start up a bikini garage builders business. Could prove very profitable 

Mark


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

So how does one move from being the bottomdj, such as myself, to the topdj and get the corresponding perks?

Had I known they would be on your boat when you suggested I come meet you at the poker runs that you did this summer, I may have worked a little more scheduling magic.

Nnnniiiicccceeee!!!!!

Oh ya, nice wood thingy you're making.  

SnowMower


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

all the sheathing is on, Ice and water sheild, drip edge and tar paper. Shingles are realy to go on and I have 4000 coil nails and 14sq of shingles
air nailer should make it go by painlessly


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You been busy i see Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

Back saver used a winch and ladder this worked great
2 bundles at a time


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

dont stand under it,


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

looks big enough for me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lookin' REAL GOOD! :thumbsup: I like your back saver.  I can definitely appreciate a device like that. I carried about 30 of the 43 squares of shingles up the ladder when I had my roof done. That is some tough work. :duh: Looks like you are finishing up just in time for old man Winter.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

First wall went up on sept 14 and the roof just got finished on saturday oct 23 80-90% of this done by myself alone, Im so broke
overhead doors are out for now, Im building 4 doors each 10 feet tall and 5 feet wide.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Swing hinge doors have there advantages too. Plus they cost a lot less as you suggested. They are a LOT easier to insulate as well.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

plus when they are open they don't block the lighting on the ceiling  something I hate about overhead doors.

and believe it or not I have a way to put an opening system on them


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

It wouldn't be a Topdj project if you had to open those doors manually. 

Looks fantastic. 

I am building a very humble 10x12 shed for my baby to sleep in this winter (between snow blows). Not going to be half a pretty as that monster. 

Keep up the great work.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice garage! I noticed your helper inside the garage as you are putting on the roof isn't as "curvy" as your boat helpers. Probably got more done, but had less fun with him?


----------

